# Trailers and disc brakes, will they play nicely?



## Portland2000 (13 Apr 2014)

We're getting back into cycling with a view to towing the offspring round for a couple of years before they start peddling themselves. We've ordered a Burley and a spare hitch and are ironically getting the bikes last (we've both got a couple of short lists, but are working round dodgy backs and the like.)

One of the main things that would be good to check is whether you are likely to encounter issues with disc brakes? One part of me thinks that discs are a good thing for better braking force with the extra load of trailer and progeny, but there is a niggle that the bulky disc assemblies might interfere with the hitch. Anyone experienced issues with disc bikes when towing?

Probably need less worry, but most pics of someone towing, it's with V brakes, or a sit up and beg with a hub brake!


----------



## raleighnut (13 Apr 2014)

Portland2000 said:


> We're getting back into cycling with a view to towing the offspring round for a couple of years before they start peddling themselves. We've ordered a Burley and a spare hitch and are ironically getting the bikes last (we've both got a couple of short lists, but are working round dodgy backs and the like.)
> 
> One of the main things that would be good to check is whether you are likely to encounter issues with disc brakes? One part of me thinks that discs are a good thing for better braking force with the extra load of trailer and progeny, but there is a niggle that the bulky disc assemblies might interfere with the hitch. Anyone experienced issues with disc bikes when towing?
> 
> Probably need less worry, but most pics of someone towing, it's with V brakes, or a sit up and beg with a hub brake!


Depends where the hitch sits you should be ok if its behind the wheel nut ( but that would be dodgy with a skewer! ) but it could be an issue with clearance if it clamps to the rear stay by the dropouts. Whats wrong with V brakes they stop my trailer OK but then I only carry camping gear (basecamp set-up) or shopping and not something as precious as a child.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Apr 2014)

I tow a Bumper Transporter, which hitches at the axle, with a disc braked bicycle. The Burleyy website shows a photo of a disc braked bicycle too.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Apr 2014)

I tow a kids trailer with disc brakes. Absolutely no reported problems and certainly nothing to worry yourself about.
Infact with disc brakes the stopping is much better then with v brakes.


----------



## compo (13 Apr 2014)

I had a trailer hitch with the clamp and big thumb wheel to secure it to the chain stay. It would not fit on my Trek Hybrid because the clamp fouled the disc rotor. One day it came adrift and wrapped around my wheel hub. I changed the hitch to one that has a mount that secures under the wheel fixing (I have used it with QR skewers and bolted axles) and a socket on the trailer. It is easier to use than the thumbwheel type, neater, and I find it more secure. Having said all that I think for towing children I would be happier with a mount secured by axle nuts rather than QR skewers.

Remnant of original hitch clamp. http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad346/briarman/DSCN0313.jpg

New bicycle hitch part. http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad346/briarman/DSCN0312.jpg

Complete hitch fitted. The dangly bit of webbing goes round the frame in case the trailer comes adrift, just not fitted here: http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad346/briarman/DSCN0311.jpg


----------



## Portland2000 (13 Apr 2014)

Excellent, thanks folks


----------



## EthelF (15 Apr 2014)

I have a Chariot trailer and use 2 different mounts with disc brakes without problems, one a Weber hitch on a solid axle, the other the standard ball and socket hitch from Chariot, attached to a quick release skewer. In neither case does the hitch get anywhere near the disc brakes, although the backup safety strap does get close on my MTB as it is attached to the chain stay (on the hybrid I loop it through the rack for this reason).


----------



## Portland2000 (15 Apr 2014)

Cool - discs for stopping power it is...


----------

